# Mysql DB charset encoding



## BigBoss (16. Aug 2007)

hi,

ich hab folgendes Problem.
Ich habe eine Datenbank die auf utf-8 läuft. Es werden soweit alle Zeichen richtig in die DB geschrieben bis auf das € Zeichen.
Kann ich beim schreiben in die DB eine Codepage mitgeben?

Gruß BB


----------



## HoaX (16. Aug 2007)

wenn du sagst dass die datenbank auf utf-8 läuft dann sollte das funktionieren, außer dein "€" stammt aus einer nicht-utf8-quelle und wird nicht konvertiert, dann solltest du das vorher machen


----------



## BigBoss (17. Aug 2007)

hi,
kannst du mir sagen wie ich das programm mit einer bestimmten codepage starten kann bzw beim schreiben in die db eine bestimmte codepage mitgeben kann?
hab da leider nix zu gefunden.
Gruß BB


----------

